# Can't Wait To Grow Up (Harsh Video)



## MA-Caver (May 13, 2011)

The message in this video is clear and very harsh but many of us know in our hearts that it's the truth because we read about it in the papers, on forums and other media. We yell and scream against child abuse and rightly so but sometimes it's not enough.  The child in the video of course was not really harmed but I admire him for his obvious understanding about what he is making/saying. It's not pleasant but it's truth. [yt]cdHb6I0kSiM[/yt]  To me this is a video that needs to be shared so that those who are capable, those who are willing can join the fight. The only way I can do it (at this time) is share the video and hopefully increase awareness and motivation to help those who cannot help themselves.


----------



## Balrog (May 15, 2011)

Oh, man - that was rough to watch.

Caver, with your permission, I'm going to repost this in several places and copy your words.  You said it all and I don't think I can improve on it.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 15, 2011)

Balrog said:


> Oh, man - that was rough to watch.
> 
> Caver, with your permission, I'm going to repost this in several places and copy your words.  You said it all and I don't think I can improve on it.


Be my guest... awareness is the first step in prevention.


----------

